# Two Years Back Now



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

This month marks my second year of return to the hobby. I've built four layouts before this one, and one 8x8 that never really got past the table stage as my family moved shortly after completing the tables.

It's been a learning experience with DCC, multi-level track, scenery building (all other layouts were flat with no elevation contours), European NEM standards, locomotives, and rolling stock, and a lot of dreaming and planning for the future of the railroad.

My next tentative large project is to add a third rail to the ÖBB mountain branch line for meter gauge (12mm, HOm) Swiss mountain trains. The Berninabahn route from St. Moritz to Tirano is a meter gauge railroad with beautiful scenery.

I've enjoyed my time here with all of you.


----------



## gimme30 (Jul 26, 2018)

Wow! 
That is one great looking layout! Love the half-timbered look. 
Out of curiosity, what is the building in the 10th pic down from the top?


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

only thing missing: beer and a bratwurst!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

gimme30 said:


> Wow!
> That is one great looking layout! Love the half-timbered look.
> Out of curiosity, what is the building in the 10th pic down from the top?


Thanks.

It's an old manor house. Now a Jägerhaus or hunting lodge.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

You've done a lot in two years. Love the before and after shots.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I must admit I'm farther along than I thought I would be two years after starting.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Fantastic looking layout. :appl::appl:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it looks real good


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I certainly have enjoyed following your progress Michael. You do superb work.

I just check the first post in my "Second HO Layout" thread... 3/16/2018.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice photos of your great layout and you did all that in two years. Your third rail project should be interesting and I would think a lot of detail work.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Gramps said:


> Nice photos of your great layout and you did all that in two years. Your third rail project should be interesting and I would think a lot of detail work.


Thanks Gramps.

It's going to be very tedious, time consuming work. I had thought about pulling up the track and replacing it with Tillig dual gauge track, but at $10 for a 27" piece it amounts to over $220 to replace all of that ÖBB branch line.

Since I don't yet have a narrow meter gauge locomotive or rolling stock I figure I may as well lay in the third rail myself.

Fast Tracks sells PCB copper clad ties of the correct size that would allow me to solder a stub tie to the main rail every six ties and then using a gauge, solder the meter gauge rail to the stub tie.

The drawback is that the rail bender I need and the track gauges come to about the same cost as buying the ready made track to begin with. :sly:


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> Thanks Gramps.
> 
> It's going to be very tedious, time consuming work. I had thought about pulling up the track and replacing it with Tillig dual gauge track, but at $10 for a 27" piece it amounts to over $220 to replace all of that ÖBB branch line.
> 
> ...


If the out-of-pocket is the same, why not buy the dual gauge and have the replaced track as inventory for expansion?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

burried in those pictures is lots and lots of work . great layout


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Really nice job Michael. Your last picture up there looks like something from a tourist brochure. Beautiful work!!


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Great looking railroad! Excellent job building such a superb layout. Congratulations!


----------

